# 'Come and Sing' Bach and Handel - Sept. 19th London



## Wild Street Ensemble

To celebrate 330 years of the baroque titans participants will be learn and rehearse selections from The Messiah, Acis & Galatea, Die Elenden sollen essen and B Minor Mass in a workshop during the day, followed by an evening concert of soloists and choir.

Tickets and registration available at;
http://www.wildstreetensemble.com/-come-and-sing--bach-handel-scarlatti-19-9-15.html

We look forward to seeing you there,
*Wild Steet Ensemble*


----------



## gHeadphone

If i get to London at this time i'm game.


----------



## xample

Oh goodie! I will be heading to London mid-august as part of my work vacation! I'll check this out.


----------



## Wild Street Ensemble

Great to hear your enthusiasm!!

The above link seems to be faulty, Tickets and registration at:
http://www.wildstreetensemble.com/cs190915.html

*WSE*


----------

